# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) قسم سوفت وير الاجهزة الصينية ( Chinese Phones Software )  حل مشكلة توقف TABLETTE KB 901 A13 على الشعار.

## Phoneflash

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم.  شرح طريقة تفليش TABLETTE KB 901 V3.5 A13 ذات معالج ALLWINNER وحل مشكلة التوقف على الشعار. زائد تجميع لأهم تحديثات هذا النوع و طريقة إختيار الفلاشة الصحيحة للوحتك. كثير                                                                                     من الناس يشتكي من مشاكل بعد تفليش هذه اللوحة. إليك الحل

----------


## mohamed73

جزاك الله خيرا اخي الكريم

----------

